# Asnen- hat jemand schlechte Erfahrungen?



## Illexfreak (16. Juli 2006)

Hi,
Da hier soviel Gutes un nix Schlechtes über den Asnen steht, bin ich schon ein bisschen verwundert. Ich meine an keinem See bekomme ich eine Fanggarantie. Oder doch? Ist der Asnen wirklich Hechtgewässer Nummer 1? Ich würde gern mal wissen wer schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem See gemacht hat(Die Guten überwiegen trotzdem was hier so im Board steht).


----------



## j4ni (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Asnen- hat jemand schlechte Erfahrungen?*

Moin,
also ich bzw wir fahren seit etwa vier Jahren zwischen 2 und 5 mal pro Jahr an den Asnen (mein Kumpel hat dort ein Haus) und ich kann nichts von schlechten Erfahrungen erzählen, wohl aber von Urlauben in denen wir nichts oder sehr wenig gefangen haben, da wir immer dann zum Asnen fahren wenn wir alle Zeit, also Urlaub bzw Ferien, haben und somit auch immer im Hochsommer und über Weihnachten dort sind, wo man dann eher nichts fängt. Ich denke, dass es anderen da ähnlich geht, aber warum soll ich einen Bericht schreiben, wenn ich eigentlilch nichts zu erzählen habe, aber schön war es immer ob mit oder ohne Fisch.


----------



## aronson (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Asnen- hat jemand schlechte Erfahrungen?*

Moin,

wir fahren seit fast 15 Jahren an den Asenen und ja, es gibt Tage da geht gar nichts. Wir sind bis heute nicht dahinter gekommen woran es liegen könnte. Ob Frühjahr, Hochsommer oder Anfang Herbst, es kann einen immer erwischen. Um das mal zu beschreiben: 6 Uhr ins Boot, bis Mittags nichts. Kurzes Mittagessen, 13 Uhr ins Boot bis 20 Uhr 1 Hecht 35cm und sichtlich verwundet (?). Am nächsten Tag gleiches Programm und nicht einen Fang usw. - nach drei Fahrkartentagen fährt man schon gar nicht mehr raus. Das wird ungefähr nach 5-7 Tagen langsam besser. Wenn man wenig Zeit hat und ausschließlich zum angeln an den Asenen fährt ist das natürlich sehr ernüchternd bzw. man fährt auch recht unzufrieden wieder nach Hause. Was wir über die Jahre noch beobachtet haben ist die zunehmende Berufsfischerei (bzw. -plünderei). Ab Oktober nach den offensichtlich letzten Gästen werden Mengen an Kiemennetzen von mittlerweise mindestens 3 Beruflichen versenkt. Nicht diese lütten Dinger, teilweise 150-250m lang. Die bleiben drin bis zum ersten Eis und sobald das weg ist (ca. Anfang April) geht das weiter bis die ersten Gäste kommen. Hinzu gesellen sich die Unersättlichen, sprich Angler (ob deutsche, Polen etc.) die aber auch alles in ihre Kühltaschen stopfen. Selbst 2x erlebt und per Fernglas beobachtet: Die Hechte waren nicht größer als 25cm. Unsere Fänge haben darunter in den letzten 5 Jahren merklich gelitten. Die Ferienhausverleier gehen mittlerweile vereinzelt gegen die Kiemennetzsteller an, da die Beschwerden sich wohl häufen. Da geht es um Existenzen sowohl als auch. Aber nicht nur Schlechtes zu dem Gewässer! Immer wieder, auch in den letzten paar Jahren konnten wir das ein oder andere `Superhechtchen` landen. Zudem, in einer bissigen Zeit fuhr man wirklich begeistert nach Hause. Man muss die Entwicklung abwarten und (vielleicht etwas egoistisch) jedem Gastgeber vormachen dass man kaum was gefangen hat, evtl. sogar mal ein Jahr mit dem Asenenbesuch aussetzen. Nur so wird weiter an der Situation gearbeitet und evtl. ein gesunder Kompromiss gefunden.

Denke, das war ein ganz ordentlicher Einblick.

Grüsse


----------



## Illexfreak (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Asnen- hat jemand schlechte Erfahrungen?*

Das freut mich dass hier so weing schreiben. Dann kann der See ja nicht schlecht sein, oder? Ich würde trotzdem ganz gerne noch ein paar meinungen hörn.


----------



## Schwedenulli (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Asnen- hat jemand schlechte Erfahrungen?*

Hatte hier einen Beitrag geschrieben.
Habe ihn wieder gelöscht.
Begründung: 
Ich möchte keine fruchtlose Diskussion in Gang bringen, die sachlich zu nichts führt und habe auf Ansagen wie z.B. die nächste einfach keinen Bock!

Gruß vom Åsnen, verabschiede mich aus DIESER Diskussion!

Schwedenulli


----------



## brando (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Asnen- hat jemand schlechte Erfahrungen?*

und wer bist du? der Wächter des Sees?


----------



## Schwedenulli (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Asnen- hat jemand schlechte Erfahrungen?*

Nein - aber ich wohne am Åsnen.
Und auch das nicht ohne Grund!
Und wer bist Du? Oder besser: Was willst Du?

Schwedenulli


----------



## brando (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Asnen- hat jemand schlechte Erfahrungen?*

eigentlich nix... nur mal schauen wer den See mit so einem Nachdruck verteidigen muss zumal eigentlich nix wirklich böses drüber gesagt wurde und eigentlich auch noch nicht gestänkert wurde.
na denn#h


----------



## gaedda (19. September 2006)

*AW: Asnen- hat jemand schlechte Erfahrungen?*

.

Denke, das war ein ganz ordentlicher Einblick.

Das stimmt!! Kann ich nur bestätigen! Die vielen Steine wurden vergessen.......
die gibt es allerdings auch in anderen Seen und manchmal beißen die Fisch eben nicht so wie man es gerne haben möchte, leider hat es mich zwei mal am Asnen erwischt!#q 

Grüße


----------



## abborre (21. September 2006)

*AW: Asnen- hat jemand schlechte Erfahrungen?*

Die Netzfischerei, zu der ich doch freundlicherweise von Schwedenulli gerne mal eine Stellungnahme gelesen hätte, kann ein solch großer und weit verzweigter See wie der Asnen verkraften. 
Gebietsweise kann sich der Einsatz der Netze kurzzeitig fangmindernd auswirken.  
Wir haben Anfang der neunziger Jahre ähnliches am Bolmen u. Kösen erlebt; ein "Wettbewerb" konkurrierender Fischer hat zu der Zeit ganz schön reingehauen und letztlich dazu geführt, das wir diese Region verlassen haben.
Zum Thema der maßlosen Entnahme von Hechten ab 30 cm am Asnen, speziell rund um "Getnö Gard" (nur da war ich "live" dabei und hätte kotzen können) habe ich schon an anderer Stelle etwas zu geschrieben.


----------



## krauthi (21. September 2006)

*AW: Asnen- hat jemand schlechte Erfahrungen?*

wer kennt den  vom asnen die linke seite ??  um die gegend thorn !


gruß krauthi


----------



## Schwedenulli (21. September 2006)

*AW: Asnen- hat jemand schlechte Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Abborre!

Der Åsnen hat ca. 150 Quadratkilometer Wasserfläche und verkraftet die WENIGEN Netze ( die zudem nur zu bestimmten Zeiten ausgelegt werden ) sehr wohl. Unseres Wissens gibt es am Åsnen nur EINEN Berufsfischer - das ist mein Kumpel Christer, der in Urshult die Åsnen Räucherei betreibt.
Ansonsten gibt es vielleicht 2 oder 3 "Nebenerwerbsfischer".
Mit Netzen fischen zu dürfen setzt voraus, dass man "Fischrecht" besitzt. Das haben aber nur relativ wenige!

Die Enden der Netze sind mit Flaggen oder Kanistern gekennzeichnet. Solange man parallel zu den Netzen schleppt passiert nix, zwischen 2 Kanistern oder Flaggen durchschleppen sollte man nicht, da der Wobbler / Blinker sich sicher im Netz festsetzt. Und das wird natürlich nicht gerne gesehen!

Das der Fang der Angler unter den Netzen leidet kann ich nicht bestätigen - die Berichte unter "aktuelle Fangsituation Åsnen" tun das auch nicht. Guckst Du hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=77829
und hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=66385
Und jetzt sind ( zumindest im Osten ) 2 Netze draussen.

Mein persönlicher Tipp: Angelt in der Nähe der Netze. Die Einheimischen wissen, wo der Fisch ist!

@ Krauthi:
Die Westseite des Sees ist mindestens genauso gut wie der Osten. Da im Westen die Mörrum durch den See fließt gibt es dort sogar MEHR Zander als im Osten.
Die Linie Grimslöv - Torne - Hulevik ist absolut Super!
Im Ostteil des Sees wurden in diesem Jahr viel mehr Zander gefangen als in den Jahren vorher, trotzdem fahren viele immer noch mit dem Boot `rüber in den Westen ( linke Seite ), um dort gezielt auf Zander zu gehen.

Gruß

Ulli |wavey:


----------



## abborre (21. September 2006)

*AW: Asnen- hat jemand schlechte Erfahrungen?*

@Ulli: Ich habe mich auf das Posting über die Netze im Asnen der angeblichen 2/3 Berufsfischer bezogen;  es war nicht kritisch gegen dich gerichtet.  Der Verfasser des Postings schrieb von "vielen" Netzen; daraus schloß ich, das diese  in einem  "überschaubaren" Gebiet lagen. Das kann, so meine Erfahrung, zu Fangeinschränkungen führen.


----------



## Schwedenulli (22. September 2006)

*AW: Asnen- hat jemand schlechte Erfahrungen?*

@abborre

Habe Deine Frage auch keineswegs als "kritisch gegen mich" verstanden!
Es ist tatsächlich so, dass sich die *wenigen* Netze in dem großen See nicht negativ auswirken.
Von "Plünderei" - wie weiter oben geschrieben - kann nicht die Rede sein.

Wir haben KEINE Probleme mit den Netzen - und wenn uns jemand erzählen will, dass er die ganze Woche nix gefangen hat, wissen wir was wir davon zu halten haben.
Erst recht, wenn ansonsten gut gefangen wurde in der Woche...|supergri 

( Was NICHT heißen soll, dass es am Åsnen GAR KEINE Schneidertage gibt.
*Natürlich gibt`s die - so wie überall sonst auch!* )

Gruß

Ulli |wavey:


----------



## kepzky606 (23. September 2006)

*AW: Asnen- hat jemand schlechte Erfahrungen?*

Ich will mich hier auch mal eben kurz zu Wort melden. Ich war Anfang September für 10 Tage am Åsnen. Wirklich negatives gibt es nicht zu berichten. Da wir eine Gruppe aus 8 Åsnenneulingen waren haben wir schon damit gerechnet erstmal relativ unerfolgreich zu fischen. Der See hat schon eine entsprechende Größe die nicht mal eben abgefischt ist. Nach drei doch eher erfolglosen Tagen haben wir uns das erste mal im Angelladen in Urshult umgesehen und nach einigen Tipps der Einheimischen erkundet. Dieser war sehr hilfsbereit und gab uns einige Tipps zu Ködermodellen und vor allem Stellen.
Der See selbst ist von seiner Bodenstruktur etwas besonderes. Der Grund des Sees verläuft über weite Flächen absolut flach. Große Teile die wir befischt haben sind nur 2-4 Meter tief gewesen. Der Betreiber des Fischerladens gab uns auf der Tiefenkarte einige Tipps. Mit den Worten "This ist best for Zander" zeigte er uns einige Stellen. Da wir unser Quatier in der Nähe von Urshult hatten kam es nicht in Frage den Weg nach Torne mit unserem kleinen Boot zu überbrücken. Daher haben wir uns am Campingplatz in Torne ein Boot gemietet und von dort aus unser Glück versucht. Ich kann nur soviel sagen. Der Tipp sollte sich als absolut brauchbar entpuppen. Wir fischten während unseres Aufenthaltes noch weitere Zwei Tage in diesem Gebiet. Insgesamt konnten wir dort eine wirklich große Anzahl Zander fangen. Ich hatte das Glück an einem Tag 21 Stück an der Leine zu haben. Selbstverständlich gehören meine Kumpel und ich nicht zu den "Abschlägern"
Wir haben 3 stattliche Exemplare für die Verpflegung mitgenommen und den Rest zurück in die Freiheit entlassen. Es  ist also so, dass man bei einer solch riesigen Fläche schon einige Stellen ausmachen muss um an den Fisch zu kommen. Hier sind Tipps sicherlich hilfreich. Auch die Tiefenkarte die in Urshult erhältlich ist sollte man gewissenhaft studieren. Einige Senken springen einem völlig ins Auge.
Eines sei noch gesagt. Man sollte es auf dem Wasser ruhig angehen lassen. Die Steine im Wasser sind zumindest im Moment wirklich gefährlich. Ruck Zuck sitzt man dort auf so einem Riesenbrocken auch wenn das Wasser einige Meter zuvor noch 4 Meter Tiefe aufwies. Mir selbst ist es mehrfach passiert das ich mittem im See einige Meter rudern wollte und dabei plötzlich einem Stein am Ruder gespürt habe. Bewegt man sich aber vorischtig bzw. relativ langsam sind diese Felsen aber gut zu umgehen. 
Ich hoffe das ich einige Informationen bereitstellen konnte. Wenn jemand noch Fragen hat einfach per PN anfragen. 
#h  lg Erik


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. September 2006)

*AW: Asnen- hat jemand schlechte Erfahrungen?*

MoinMoin!

Ich hätte da auch nochmal ein paar Fragen zum Asnen...

1. Muss es unbedingt Asnen sein oder gibt es auch ein gleichwertiges Ziel das dichter drann ist?

2. Campingplatz etc?

3. Beste Anfahrt von Hannover aus gesehen?

4. Besser eigenes Boot mitbringen oder mieten?

5. Danke :q

Grüße

Kai


----------



## kepzky606 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Asnen- hat jemand schlechte Erfahrungen?*

Zu deiner ersten Frage kann ich nicht viel sagen. Es gibt in Schweden viele tolle Seen. Mit Sicherheit auch einige die dichter an der Grenze sind.

Wie ich zuvor schon geschrieben habe war die Gegend um Torne bei uns besonders ergiebig. Hier sind gute Hecht und Zandervorkommen. Dort gibt es den Campingplatz "Torne Camping" . Dieser machte einen sehr guten Eindruck. Hier kann man Kanus und Boote mieten. Für ein Motorboot zahlt man allerdings 400skr pro Tag.

Wir sind auch aus Richtung Hannover gefahren. Die beste Strecke ist hier über Puttgarden nach Rödby (Fähre) und dann weiter über die Öresungbrücke nach Malmö. Von dort aus folgt man den gut ausgebauten Straßen. Reisezeit ca. 8 STD

Wie schon beschrieben: Ein eigenes Boot ist toll. Es muss für einen See in dieser Größe in jedem Fall einen Motor haben. Die Bootsmieten sind vor Ort nicht unbedingt günstig. Dafür handelt es sich in Torne um neue Aluboote im besten Zustand. Denoch muss man überlegen ob man jeden Tag 400 Kronen ausgeben möchte. Nimmt man sein eigenes Boot mit sollte man aber berücksichtigen das die Fähre sowie die Brückenüberfahrt deutlich teurer ist.

@5 Bitte

Gruß Erik


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. September 2006)

*AW: Asnen- hat jemand schlechte Erfahrungen?*

Moin!

43 Euro für einen Tag sind eigentlich schon ok...
Muss man halt mal rechnen (Spritt, Brücke, Maut??? usw...)

8 Stunden von Hannover sind schon ok meiner Meinung nach mit dem Trailer wären es dann jedoch einige Stunden mehr.

Danke für Deine Tips vielleicht kommen noch welche dazu.

Grüße

Kai


----------



## kepzky606 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Asnen- hat jemand schlechte Erfahrungen?*

Es gibt jede Menge Campingplätze. Am Ausgang von Urshult findet man auch noch einen. Die Preise variieren. Zum Torne Camping muss man sagen das der nur einen Motor hat. Jedoch wird das nicht überall so sein. lg Erik


----------



## AngelAndy20 (25. September 2006)

*Was schlechtes?*

Okay, also:
Bei Ulli und Mona:
- Der Motor ist super zuverlässig, hat überhaupt keinen Touch von Abenteuer, springt immer sofort an.
- Die Häuser komplett ausgestattet, deutsches Fernsehn, alles wie immer
- Ulli berät einen, man muss nich probieren
- Die Tochter is so süß, dass man sich nich aufs angeln konzentrieren kann
- Es war billig, keine bösen Überraschungen
- Es liegt nirgendwo Müll, man hat den Eindruck wenn einem was hinfällt wird man erschossen...
- Man muss nich Pilze suchen, man muss ihnen ausweichen...
...
...
...
Et gibt nix schlechtes da, fahr hin Mensch! und nimm mich bitte bitte mit...|rolleyes #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. September 2006)

*AW: Was schlechtes?*



AngelAndy20 schrieb:


> ...
> Et gibt nix schlechtes da, fahr hin Mensch! und nimm mich bitte bitte mit...|rolleyes #h



Ok wie wäre es Mai 07 ?
Wir sind zwei Pers.


----------



## smutje01 (26. September 2006)

*AW: Asnen- hat jemand schlechte Erfahrungen?*

Hallo, wir waren 2005 im Mai eine Woche das erste mal am Asnen. Vorher immer am Bolmen. Mal was neues dachten wir, der See ist auch sehr reizvoll, wir hatten großes Pech mit dem Wetter. Ganze 15 Hechte und 1 Zander gingen an den Haken. Dies in einer Woche und mit 4 Leuten die alle keine Anfänger sind.#c 

Wir hatten total wechselhaftes Wetter, starke Winde und einen Temperatureinbruch von ca. 8 Grad weniger. Wasserteperatur fiel innerhalb 3 Tage ebenfalls um satte 5 Grad. Trotz Guide Crista (Fischer auf dem Asnen) gelang es uns nicht erfolgreicher zu sein.

Denke lag am Wetter und nicht am See. Allerdings waren wir sehr enttäuscht.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (26. September 2006)

*AW: Asnen- hat jemand schlechte Erfahrungen?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=85746
;-P


----------



## AngelAndy20 (26. September 2006)

*AW: Was schlechtes?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ok wie wäre es Mai 07 ?
> Wir sind zwei Pers.


 
Also ihr seid 2 Personen und sucht noch 2? Im Mai wäre Haus Göckbet nicht schlecht, siehe www.schweden-ferienhaeuser.com , kostet die Woche nur 450€ und hat keinen Strom, dafür Sauna, Steg (neu nach diesem Winter!) und dort wurden schon Meter vom Ufer gefangen (Frühjahr).
@ Ulli: Wie ist das im Mai? macht schleppen da sinn, stehn sie schon in 4-6m? Bin nich so der Spinnfischer...
@Dirk: Kämste mit? Würde sonst mal Marcel, the Doctor fragen, dem fallen da bestimmt auch die Augen aus...:m 

3 Tage hier und schon am planen... :l 

Gruß Andy


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. September 2006)

*AW: Asnen- hat jemand schlechte Erfahrungen?*

Moin Andy!

Also Mitfahrer wären meine Holde und ich. Wobei ich meine Freundin nicht fest zusagen kann. Bei mir ist das relativ einfach 

Ich/Wir könnten von Januar bis Mai.
Wenn es eine Hütte ohne Wasser usw sein sollte, 
dann fahr ich laus Erfahrung lieber ohne die 1st Lady 
Wäre nun auch nicht sooo tragisch :q

Boot und Benzin- sowie Elektromotoren hab ich- 
muss man halt mal ausrechnen.

Bock hab ich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## AngelAndy20 (26. September 2006)

*AW: Asnen- hat jemand schlechte Erfahrungen?*

Also, die Frau kannste getrost zuhause lassen, wirst sie auf dem Wasser eh vergessen :m 
Mit dem Boot & Motor: Billiger als 25€ geht garnicht und dafür halt das Top Equipment... rechne mal die eierei mit trailer fahren (Tempo?) Fähre und Brücke teurer, slippen etc. drauf...Weiss nich... Elektromotor... hmm, eher im winter zum gufieren. Aber ich und gufieren ist wie ich und spinnfischen oder ich und früh aufstehn (gell dirk...|supergri ).
Ich denke Mai ist schon ganz gut, das Wasser sollte schon angwärmt sein denk ich mal. Evtl. ist dann ja noch keine Sprungschicht und man kann auch schleppen (ULLI!!!|supergri ???).
Dachtest du an eine oder 2 Wochen?
Thema Benzin: Ulli hat Spezialöl im Benzin, welches biologisch abbaubar ist - bei brechenden Wellen geht halt mal ein Schluck daneben #t .
Ulli, geht der Mai noch von den Mücken?

Gruß Andy


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. September 2006)

*AW: Asnen- hat jemand schlechte Erfahrungen?*

Hab so an eine Woche gedacht. Bin aber für alles zu haben.
25€ pro Tag für ein motorisiertes Boot? 
Falls ja dann bleibt meine Kiste natürlich zu hause!
Das Benzin- war auf die Benzinmotoren(4 und 6PS) bezogen!

Ich denke wichtigster Ansprechpartner ist jetzt Ulli 

Mein ICQ: 334-918-311


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. September 2006)

*AW: Asnen- hat jemand schlechte Erfahrungen?*



Schwedenulli schrieb:


> Hallo Andy!
> 
> Zunächst einmal vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht und alles Lob - bin ja vollkommen "geplättet" |supergri
> Die Jungs aus der Stenstuga haben sich schon "beschwert", dass sie am ersten Tag gleich Fisch essen ( und `ne Kakaotasse von Euch
> ...



..............


----------



## AngelAndy20 (26. September 2006)

*AW: Asnen- hat jemand schlechte Erfahrungen?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Hab so an eine Woche gedacht. Bin aber für alles zu haben.
> 25€ pro Tag für ein motorisiertes Boot?
> Falls ja dann bleibt meine Kiste natürlich zu hause!


 
Die Boote sind wie gesagt Top, da aus Alu mit den 4 PS Yamaha (!) Außenbordern auch sehr gut motorisiert. 3 Sitzbänke etc. Die Motoren sind wirklich sparsam, einmal tanken pro Tag bei Schleppgeschwindigkeit reicht (ca. 6L/Tag - bei nem 2-Takter!!!). Außerdem haben die Motoren Schraubenschutz - daohne würde ich nicht rausfahren, gibt gemeine Stellen da, besonders im Frühjahr muß´te auch noch dahin...
http://img170.*ih.us/img170/4144/pennerimbootjc7.jpg



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ich denke wichtigster Ansprechpartner ist jetzt Ulli


 
Sowieso, es gibt wohl nur noch eine Woche Goekbet, die sollten wir uns schnappen. Und im Herbst will ich auch wieder...:m 

Ich adde dich mal im Icq - dann kann hier weiter versucht werden was schlechtes zu finden. Halt - eins hab ich noch - die Tochter vom Ulli hat mir trotz betteln keinen Labello verbeibringen wollen....#c


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. September 2006)

*AW: Asnen- hat jemand schlechte Erfahrungen?*

Jupp!


----------



## krauthi (27. September 2006)

*AW: Asnen- hat jemand schlechte Erfahrungen?*

@andy

dan schaut das ihr in der woche  vom 19-26 mai 2007  am asnen seit  

da sind dan Perch  Cusack und meine wenigkeit  auch am asnen ( mit frau )

gruß Krauthi



ps denk ans wichteln !


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. September 2006)

*AW: Asnen- hat jemand schlechte Erfahrungen?*

Boah wie geil! AB Treffen am Asnen-

bin dabei :q


----------



## AngelAndy20 (27. September 2006)

*AW: Asnen- hat jemand schlechte Erfahrungen?*

Hi Krauthi, das wird vorraussichtlich nichts, da wir das Haus Goeckbet nur vom 12.-19.Mai haben können.
Dirk kann noch nicht zusagen.
Marcel hat noch nicht reagiert.
Bislang sinds nur Torsk_NI und ich.
Welche Hütte habt ihr denn?

Gruß Andy


----------



## krauthi (27. September 2006)

*AW: Asnen- hat jemand schlechte Erfahrungen?*

wir sind da http://www.lillahuset.com/deutsch.htm
da wir beim ulli auch nichts bekommen haben und dan uns halt  für die andere seite entschieden haben 

vieleicht ist ja  dort noch was für euch zumachen 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## AngelAndy20 (27. September 2006)

*AW: Asnen- hat jemand schlechte Erfahrungen?*



krauthi schrieb:


> wir sind da
> vieleicht ist ja dort noch was für euch zumachen


 
Nix da - da gibts keine hübsche Tochter ect.!:m


----------

